# coyotes and fish



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

had a couple of my guys up doing some work near lily lake and mikey saw something interesting... couple of dead fish on the snow. went over to investigate and there were coyote tracks all over the place and they had dug down to the inlet of the lake where there was a whole pile... 20+ dead fish that were stinkin the place up. apparently these fish were or went upstream as the lake iced over and were unable to get back into the lake as it froze. they subsequently died... they were all facing the same direction, downstream, in a big pile like they were trying to get under the ice. he said it stunk terrible and the coyotes dug a hole in the snow, got to the fish and pulled several to the top but did not eat them.

another weirdity in nature....


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

Do you know if they were Browns or Brookies? They could be casulties of the spawn. You'd think a hungry coyote would eat a fish.
Off the subject but...how's the Snotel sites looking up Farmington and Ben Lomond?


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

farmington - 177%, ben lomond 148% pertty dang good. fish were rainbows, said they all looked like stockers, about the same size all of em.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

It seems weird they didn't eat them. When I was heavy into trapping we used to use carp to bait our bobcat and coyote traps.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Canines are not very big on fish. In fact I know that salt water fish can be very poisonouse to dogs. Not sure how much of that applies to fresh water fish. I have never been able to get my dogs to eat fish at all. Raw or cooked.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Like MadHunter said dogs don't much care for fish. The smell probably is why they dug them up but they wouldn't eat them.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

well fellers, mikey went back in and spent a couple of days at the yurt. update on the dead stinking fish - all had been taken out of the creek and eaten. the yotes had dug several more holes and appear to be using them to access water. so, when they get hungry enough seems they may acquire a taste or at least a tolerance for fish.


----------

